# Time of Exodus



## jwithnell (Oct 20, 2015)

When would you place the time of the Exodus? Are there theological implications for placing it in the middle kingdom of Egypt as opposed to the new kingdom?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 20, 2015)

There is an helpful treatment of the two views of the 430 years (i.e., whether they go back to Abraham or not, and therefore which Egyptian dynasty) in Gleason Archer's Old Testament intro. He takes the view that the 430 years date from Abraham, if I recall correctly. He gives a thorough survey of the evidence.


----------



## johnny (Oct 20, 2015)

Have you seen the new doco "Patterns of Evidence"
There has been a couple of posts on it on PB,

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/87817-Evidence-of-the-Exodus

I think it gives a good argument, but I'm no expert,


----------



## LilyG (Oct 20, 2015)

johnny said:


> Have you seen the new doco "Patterns of Evidence"
> There has been a couple of posts on it on PB,
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/87817-Evidence-of-the-Exodus



I was going to mention that, too! 

The part on Joseph is especially fascinating.


----------



## Frosty (Oct 20, 2015)

LilyG said:


> johnny said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the new doco "Patterns of Evidence"
> ...



I'm with you on that.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 20, 2015)

The documentary is what prompted my question. I'll take the scriptures at face value, but if there's reliable archeological info, that's pretty cool.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 20, 2015)

When we were going through the Exodus last year, I found this extensive website. It's interesting. This researcher used Solomon's reign and the date as a reference. 
://www.bible.ca/archaeology/bible-archaeology-exodus-date-1440bc.htm


----------

